# Mon iMac G3 plante



## Smile@work! (5 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à vous !

Je viens de récupérer un vieil iMac G3 indigo sur lequel a été installé Mac OS Tiger, seulement il plante toujours après quelques minutes d'activité. L'ordinateur arrête les ventilateurs et la molette multicolore ne cesse de tourner. Je suis donc obligé de l'éteindre par la force car plus rien ne répond.
Je tiens à préciser qu'auparavant j'ai rencontré le problème du "point d'interrogation qui clignote dans un dossier au démarrage". Mais j'ai réussi à réssoudre le problème miraculeusement lorsqu'un jour il a bien voulu démarrer. J'ai donc resélectionné le disque de démarrage dans les préférences 'Disque de démarrage' comme le conseillait Apple. 
Mais maintenant il s'arrête après 5 minutes d'activité !  

Je me demande alors si celui qui le possédait avant moi a bien fait la mise à jour du firmware sous Mac OS 9 avant d'installer Mac OS X. Cela expliquerait peut-être tous les soucis ! ? Comment savoir si le firmware est bien à jour maintenant ? Surtout que je n'ai pas récupéré le CD original livré avec la machine.

J'attends vos conseils, solutions ou témoignages à ce sujet.

D'avance merci !


----------



## Souvaroff (5 Mars 2007)

Salut a toi!  

Alros pour commencer dans l'iMac G3 il n'y a pas de ventilos&#8230; tu dis que les ventilos s'arretents, mais  je pense donc que ce que tu entends, c'est le disque dur s'arreter&#8230;
Dans les preferences systemes, (si tu y arrive) la suspension de l'activit&#233; du disque dur n'est-elle pas activ&#233;e? par hasard? (cela dit ca me semble un peu rapide pour stoppper le disque dur mais bon&#8230


----------



## Smile@work! (5 Mars 2007)

Je ne savais pas qu'il n'y avait pas de ventilateur. Du coup, tu as surement raison ça doit être le disque dur. A ce propos, j'ai oublié de préciser que le disque dur n'est pas celui d'origine. Il vient d'être remplacé par le précédant possesseur par un disque de capacité plus importante. Il l'a changé juste avant de me le donner. Peut-être a t-il été mal monté ou qu'il ne convient pas pour la machine ?


----------



## Souvaroff (5 Mars 2007)

Ben des disques dur y'en a plein&#8230; tout depends de ce que c'est comme HD &#8230;&#8230; c'est quoi qu'il a mis d'dans ?

y'a des series de HD a problemes parfois&#8230;j'ai par ex un  maxtor diamond max+10, qui a des problemes de reveil&#8230; parait-il que c'est toute une serie&#8230;


----------



## Smile@work! (5 Mars 2007)

Je ne sais pas quel disque dur il a bien pu mettre !


----------



## Souvaroff (5 Mars 2007)

Ok donc tu va en haut a gauche, menu pomme /a propos de ce mac/plus d'infos

Il y as marqué ATA série  et la tu as les infos de ton HD 


Enfin sinon tu as regardé dans les preferences systeme, economies d'energie, ou en est la supsension d'activité ??


----------



## Smile@work! (6 Mars 2007)

Oui, j'ai bien changé les réglages sur la suspension de l'activité du discque dur, etc... Mais rien n'y fait !

Sinon je suis allé voir dans les informations systèmes, voici ce que j'ai :
 - Matériel :
   * ATA :
      Bus ATA : IC35L080AWA07-0
      Modèle : Matshita CR-1750
   * ATA série : je n'ai rien 

Voici également les infos sur le processeur : 400 Mhz Power PC G3. Mémoires : 256 MO SDRAM


----------



## guytantakul (6 Mars 2007)

Essaie de démarrer sur un CD système pour voir s'il tient plus longtemps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

Smile@work! a dit:


> Bonjour à vous !
> 
> Je viens de récupérer un vieil iMac G3 indigo sur lequel a été installé Mac OS Tiger, seulement il plante toujours après quelques minutes d'activité. L'ordinateur arrête les ventilateurs et la molette multicolore ne cesse de tourner. Je suis donc obligé de l'éteindre par la force car plus rien ne répond.
> Je tiens à préciser qu'auparavant j'ai rencontré le problème du "point d'interrogation qui clignote dans un dossier au démarrage". Mais j'ai réussi à réssoudre le problème miraculeusement lorsqu'un jour il a bien voulu démarrer. J'ai donc resélectionné le disque de démarrage dans les préférences 'Disque de démarrage' comme le conseillait Apple.
> ...





Smile@work! a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien changé les réglages sur la suspension de l'activité du discque dur, etc... Mais rien n'y fait !
> 
> Sinon je suis allé voir dans les informations systèmes, voici ce que j'ai :
> - Matériel :
> ...



Moi, j'ai un suspect : ton disque dur, ce N° de série correspond à la dernière série de disques IBM avant cession de leur activité "disques" à Hitachi, or, cette série souffrait d'un grave défaut de conception qui a provoqué bien des déboires.


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Mars 2007)

Si tu peut ouvrir ton iMac, et voir que le Disque Dur est un Deskstar, tu pourra rien faire d'autre que de le changer j'en ai eu 2 , & de l'argent jeté par la fenetre


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Si tu peut ouvrir ton iMac, et voir que le Disque Dur est un Deskstar, tu pourra rien faire d'autre que de le changer j'en ai eu 2 , & de l'argent jeté par la fenetre



Petite précision : un *IBM* DeskStar, Parce qu'Hitachi à conservé l'appellation "DeskStar", mais les leurs sont fiables. Par ailleurs, dans les séries d'IBM Deskstar, seuls les modèles IC35Lxxx sont concernés par le défaut. Perso, j'ai aussi balancé un 60 Go à la poubelle.


----------



## Smile@work! (7 Mars 2007)

Ok! Va falloir que je le démonte pour le savoir alors ;-). Je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre, j'ai vu un petit tuto sur le net. Je pense que je pourrais y arriver ! lol


----------



## Smile@work! (7 Mars 2007)

Je m'en suis pas trop mal sorti finalement ;-). Je dois dire que le tuto était très bien fait, ce qui m'a permis de démonter ma bête bleue pas à pas sans trop stresser ! lol :love: 

J'ai donc pu avoir accès à mon disque dur pour vérifier les informations le concernant. Voici ce que j'ai vu. Cela confirme les propos de Pascal 77 : mon disque dur fait partie de la mauvaise série de IBM IC35L080AVVA07-0, celle qui a un défaut de fabrication.
Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net à ce sujet : 
"Cas IC35L080AVVA07-0 : panne électronique
Modèle :
IC35L080AVVA07-0
Capacité :
82 Go
Symptômes :
Le disque est reconnu dans le bios mais ne boote pas. Dès qu'il chauffe, le disque se bloque.
Lorsqu'il est branché dans un boîtier USB, il n'est pas vu et fait ralentir Windows.
Lorsqu'on le débranche, le PC ne reconnaît pas le nom du disque."

Ce qui expliquerait mon problème de blocage après quelques minutes d'activité !  

Franchement, je n'aurais jamais cru que le problème venait du disque dur. Je pensais qu'il venait de la carte mère de l'iMac ou d'un autre problème inhérent au Mac. Mais là ça me conforte dans l'idée que l'iMac n'est pas mort ! :love: 

Merci d'avoir su m'éclairer à ce sujet.

Maintenant, j'aimerai savoir quel type de disque dur je dois mettre à la place ? Si vous avez des conseils ou des avis sur telle ou telle marque. Je n'ai pas besoin de bcp de stockage. Mon configuration est la suivante : iMac 400 Mhz Power PC G3. Mémoires : 256 MO SDRAM.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

N'importe quel disque ATA 33, 66, 100, 133 ou 166, sachant que le contr&#244;leur est un ATA33, donc, inutile de payer plus cher pour avoir un 133 ou un 166, et qu'il ne g&#232;re pas les disques de plus de 128 Go (c'est &#224; dire que si tu mets un disque plus gros, il ne sera reconnu que comme un 128 Go).


----------



## Smile@work! (8 Mars 2007)

Je solicite une fois de plus ton attention Pascal 77, merci de m'avoir conseillé sur les disques durs mais j'aimerai savoir maintenant si je peux mettre ce disque dur ci.
En effet, je l'ai récupéré sur un ancien PC qui trainait chez moi, c'est un ExcelStor Jupiters Series de 60 GB. Il est bien noté : "ATA 100" comme tu peux le voir sur l'image. Je pense donc qu'il pourrait convenir.
Cependant, étant donné que je suis néophite dans le domaine, je me demandais s'il pouvait être installé tel quel en sachant qu'il contient encore les données du PC dans lequel il se trouvait. Dois-je supprimer ces données avant de l'installer ? Et comment faire vu que le PC est mort ?
Autre petite question, je me souviens que lorsque ce disque dur a été installé sur le PC il avait été bridé sur 32 GB. Dois-je changer quelque chose au niveau des "petits bouts blancs" (je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle) que tu peux voir sur cette photo ?

Encore une fois merci pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2007)

Smile@work! a dit:


> Je solicite une fois de plus ton attention Pascal 77, merci de m'avoir conseillé sur les disques durs mais j'aimerai savoir maintenant si je peux mettre ce disque dur ci.



Tout à fait



Smile@work! a dit:


> En effet, je l'ai récupéré sur un ancien PC qui trainait chez moi, c'est un ExcelStor Jupiters Series de 60 GB. Il est bien noté : "ATA 100" comme tu peux le voir sur l'image. Je pense donc qu'il pourrait convenir.
> Cependant, étant donné que je suis néophite dans le domaine, je me demandais s'il pouvait être installé tel quel en sachant qu'il contient encore les données du PC dans lequel il se trouvait. Dois-je supprimer ces données avant de l'installer ? Et comment faire vu que le PC est mort ?



Non, tu peux le formater directement sur le Mac, en démarrant celui ci depuis le CD/DVD d'installation du système.



Smile@work! a dit:


> Autre petite question, je me souviens que lorsque ce disque dur a été installé sur le PC il avait été bridé sur 32 GB. Dois-je changer quelque chose au niveau des "petits bouts blancs" (je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle) que tu peux voir sur cette photo ?
> 
> Encore une fois merci pour votre aide précieuse.



Les "petits bouts blancs" s'appellent des "cavaliers". Il te faut changer celui de droite sur la photo, en le mettant à la verticale sur les deux "pins" de droite (configuration du schéma en haut et complètement à gauche dans les configs indiquées au dessus).

Ça doit donner ça  : [|::|].


----------



## Smile@work! (9 Mars 2007)

Merci pour vos conseils  

Je fais maintenant voir si mon iMac va mieux se porter avec tout ça !


----------



## Smile@work! (11 Mars 2007)

Je vous écris depuis mon iMac G3 réparé et je vous remercie franchement pour tous les bon conseils que j'ai pu recevoir. Maintenant je suis reparti avec un nouveau disque dur nettement plus silencieux et plus performant. 
Bonne continuation sur les forums


----------

